# Barter for tuition



## IcemanSK (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm sure there are a few of us who bartered for tuition when when we were students. In the now era of the "big school model" (whether you have a big school or not) this seems to be done less & less. Has of the instructors here accepted something in trade for tuition.

As a student, I think it would be a bit easier than it would be as an instructor. I'm curious as to your thoughts & experiences.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm doing that now.  I go in and clean the dojang once o rtwice a week, plus I get tuition cuts fro each class I teach.  As long as the expectations for both parties are clear...it shouldn't be much of a problem.  

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 17, 2008)

I bartered for my former TDK instructor. I cleaned the Dojang and was at his beckin call.

I wiil and have bartered with students. Depends on situation though.


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a pair of students that treat my wife and I to a home cooked meal at their home every so often.  I don't charge much, but they're struggling to make ends meet as one of them attends college.  I tried to waive the fees entirely for them but they're proud and won't accept 'charity'.  

<shrugs>  The meals are delicious!  Ethnic Polish food.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 22, 2008)

Not strictly on-topic but there is also a flip-side to this equation.  

There are also going to be students like me, who can afford the tuition but, now I've got a few years under me, spend most of their time teaching i.e. I essentially pay to instruct.

This is not to imply that I object to this.  Quite the reverse in fact.  I enjoy being able to support the dojo both with fiscal costs and teaching needs.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 22, 2008)

We still have the bertering withen our school, we have some that will come and clean twice a week and another pair that comes in and does the windows inside and out and will fix anything that is needed. I believe it is great because those are real student wanting to learn, not saying the others are not but when you was down 5000 square feet of mats twice a week you are here for the duration.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 23, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> There are also going to be students like me, who can afford the tuition but, now I've got a few years under me, spend most of their time teaching i.e. I essentially pay to instruct.



My old kenpo school did not charge any of the black belt assistant instructors.  We more than made up for our tuition by putting in teaching time.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 23, 2008)

Brown and Black belts at my school are REQUIRED to teach 1 hour per week. You can learn a lot teaching.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 23, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> I'm sure there are a few of us who bartered for tuition when when we were students. In the now era of the "big school model" (whether you have a big school or not) this seems to be done less & less. Has of the instructors here accepted something in trade for tuition.
> 
> As a student, I think it would be a bit easier than it would be as an instructor. I'm curious as to your thoughts & experiences.


 

In our small school we have taken trade or allowed people to slow pay or use "credit" to get back on their feet. 

I could see others that have problem to make the bills might find it hard to accept trade. But, people could trade for work being done. Remodeling or updates?


Thanks


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 23, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Not strictly on-topic but there is also a flip-side to this equation.
> 
> There are also going to be students like me, who can afford the tuition but, now I've got a few years under me, spend most of their time teaching i.e. I essentially pay to instruct.
> 
> This is not to imply that I object to this.  Quite the reverse in fact.  I enjoy being able to support the dojo both with fiscal costs and teaching needs.



You are a diamond Sir! Your Instructor is a blessed man!


----------



## foggymorning162 (Oct 24, 2008)

Most of our instructers, depending on how much they teach, don't pay tuition, others who teach a lot (there are multiple schools) get paid. There have been times that I know people have cleaned the dojang for tuition.


----------



## Brian King (Oct 25, 2008)

Bartering can be a good thing for both the student who is having difficulty paying their monetary tuition and for the school owner/instructor who wants to keep a motivated student in the arts. The only cautionary note is that the Feds consider barter as income and the school owner morally needs to convert the bartered into the going rate (for the service rendered) and apply it as income to the books.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## sjansen (Oct 26, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Not strictly on-topic but there is also a flip-side to this equation.
> 
> There are also going to be students like me, who can afford the tuition but, now I've got a few years under me, spend most of their time teaching i.e. I essentially pay to instruct.
> 
> This is not to imply that I object to this. Quite the reverse in fact. I enjoy being able to support the dojo both with fiscal costs and teaching needs.


 
I do the same thing. When your a kyu you are taking from the art. When your a black belt you should give back.


----------

